
Huawei planned international robot espionage via email - neo4sure
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/30/huawei-t-mobile-emails-espionage-tappy-robot-steal-2012/
======
gcb0
by robot they mean a fake finger that touches things on a phone screen
repeatedly.

I honestly can't decide if this is all fake news for such an effort to steal
something so silly and simple, or if there is a deeper supply chain monopoly
based around the this automated device tester. Something like the robot being
biased on the QA process and manufacturers only getting US gov certification
if they pass that test, which they have to pay US companies, because the
certification device is a trade secret, and because the device is biased you
have to pay severals interactions to "reverse engineer" the false positive
failures you get.

~~~
ardy42
> steal something so silly and simple

According to Huawei, it took T-mobile 4 years to develop the robot and the
software that controls it, and the Huawei engineers had difficulty building
something of equivalent performance. Appearances can be deceiving [1], so it's
probably not as "silly and simple" as you seem to think it is.

[1] How long could it take to make an easy button, it's just a button! I don't
care what you say, you've got a week to do it!

> Something like the robot being biased on the QA process and manufacturers
> only getting US gov certification if they pass that test, which they have to
> pay US companies, because the certification device is a trade secret, and
> because the device is biased you have to pay severals interactions to
> "reverse engineer" the false positive failures you get.

As far as I can tell, that's nonsense. The robot clearly sounds like it was
performing testing to evaluate and improve the touchscreen performance of
phones T-Mobile planned to sell. Being able to pass the tests is clearly
something a phone manufacturer would be very interested in.

------
neo4sure
I hope they got A.X.

